
Oral history of electrical engineer Robert P. Colwell [pdf] - doener
http://newsletter.sigmicro.org/sigmicro-oral-history-transcripts/Bob-Colwell-Transcript.pdf
======
EdwardCoffin
This looks like it has a lot of overlap with his book _The Pentium Chronicles_
, which I've read a couple of times, and highly recommend.

